#ubuntu-news 2008-11-24
<tyche> beuno: Do you have admin privelages on the Fridge?  UWN #118 is waiting for approval.
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: morning, are you there?
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: hello
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: can we come up with a better title for your release parties story?
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: absolutely
<boredandblogging> and probably the first couple of sentences on the post
<boredandblogging> maybe something more upbeat?
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: yes, I was thinking the same thing
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: I was bothering you more for full html at this stage :)
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: done
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: I'm struggling a bit with what spin I should give it thoug. any ideas?
<highvoltage> (title suggestion would already be cool)
<boredandblogging> "New and Growing LoCos"
<boredandblogging> ?
<boredandblogging> for title
<highvoltage> ok, that would work. people might think that that implies that both are new, even though the iranian team is about 2 years old
 * highvoltage changes
<boredandblogging> maybe talk about -zw first, then Iran?
<highvoltage> ok
<boredandblogging> how about "With Ubuntu 8.10 out the door, LoCos all over the world have been celebrating the release. Earlier this month..."
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: I clicked on "preview" and it says "Access Denied"
<boredandblogging> can you submit?
<highvoltage> I have to preview first before submite, I think
<highvoltage> trying again..
<highvoltage> no there's just a preview and delete button
<boredandblogging> hold on
<boredandblogging> i switched it back to filtered html, try now
<boredandblogging> thats a bug
<boredandblogging> I'll email Rinchen about it
<boredandblogging> think we had the same issue last time, right?
<highvoltage> "This content has been modified by another user, changes cannot be saved."
<highvoltage> I think we had a similar issue last time, although last time you fixed it quite quickly
<boredandblogging> gah
<boredandblogging> ok
<boredandblogging> let me make the changes real quick
<highvoltage> ok, can I post my version for you somewhere?
<highvoltage> here it is, fwiw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76286/
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: take a look now
<highvoltage> oops, that second zim photo is the wrong one- it's too big
<boredandblogging> got a link to the right size?
<highvoltage> ok my edit button for that post is gon entirely, I'll just upload the right size pic quickly
<boredandblogging> ok
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: http://jonathancarter.co.za/files/temp/ubuntu-zw-braai.jpg
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: can you put a space between the two images for each post too?
<boredandblogging> let me upload the pic
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: look now
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: that looks about right
<highvoltage> I wish I had better writing skills though :(
<highvoltage> at least that gets the message across.
<boredandblogging> gonna do a bit of editing
<highvoltage> ok thanks a lot
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: take one last look before I publish
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: it looks ok!
<boredandblogging> excellent, posted
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: good job
<highvoltage> thanks :)
<highvoltage> my writing should improve over time. it's one of the reasons I started blogging and doign stuff like this. your guidance is much appreciated!
<highvoltage> I just wish there was more freaky stuff to write about :)
<boredandblogging> lol
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: have you seen the posts on the -devel lists about getting more devel news on the fridge?
<boredandblogging> yes...
<highvoltage> I'm all for it, but I strongly feel that it should be worded in such a way that someone who isn't an active ubuntu developer can easily understand it.
<highvoltage> there's lots of ubuntu-specific acronyms, and it would be a shame if a debian developer, for example, would even have trouble following it
<boredandblogging> yeah, posting something the debian developer news would be unhelpful
<highvoltage> so I think there should at the very least be links to wiki pages from the abbreviations and terms that are used
<boredandblogging> svaksha actually posted to the -news-team list about it
<boredandblogging> and I had replied to that
<highvoltage> if the news entries become too specific and if only a few people can understand it, then the fridge loses its "news for human beings" value
<boredandblogging> agreed
<highvoltage> ok cool, I tried to subscribe to the -news-team but it doesn't seem like it was successful
 * highvoltage tries again
<svaksha> boredandblogging: only one relpy *sigh* is that a sign ? that people dont want it?
<boredandblogging> svaksha: unfortunately I think people don't care
 * svaksha likes dev-related stuff but thinks people like generic stuff
 * svaksha nods
<highvoltage> what do you mean don't want it?
<boredandblogging> my main worry is that if they can't dumb it down a bit, readers will just ignore it and move on
<highvoltage> *nod*
<svaksha> highvoltage: i meant they dont seek technical details
<highvoltage> it would have to be scaled down to generic terms and explanations otherwise it would be a waste
<svaksha> highvoltage: yes
<highvoltage> svaksha: ah
<boredandblogging> but it still can posted on the fridge under a different category, so it doesn't show up in the front page, but developers can see it under fridge.ubuntu.com/developers or something similar
<highvoltage> but I do believe that technical fridge news would be useful and that users will find value in it if it's clear and readable
<boredandblogging> we could add a link to the sidebar to developer specific news on the fridge
<highvoltage> can we also have the people who post the newsletters to the fridge use <li>'s for the list entries?
<highvoltage> it looks a bit awkward when it's just copied and pasted from the text files
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: we usually try to, sometimes it gets missed
<highvoltage> ah ok
<highvoltage> I don't think I've seen it with the newsletters yet
<svaksha> what if we kept it as a seperate feed ?
<boredandblogging> svaksha: I would honestly like to funnel down the news outlets for Ubuntu...I really don't want to see another blog
<boredandblogging> svaksha: yes, each category automatically gets its own feed
<svaksha> boredandblogging: isnt it being aggregated on the p.u.c ?
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: I think you're right there. fewer blogs, etc is better
<highvoltage> svaksha: many people don't read p.u.c to avoid politics and memes and stuff
<highvoltage> svaksha: but those same people would often be subscribed to the Fridge
<boredandblogging> svaksha: for example, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed
<highvoltage> (basing that on people I know, not on official stats or anything)
<svaksha> highvoltage: :( then what is the point of having p.u.c ? anyway ....
 * svaksha returns to the discussion
<boredandblogging> the planet is fine, but it should not be the official place to announce things like it is now
<svaksha> boredandblogging: amen
<svaksha> boredandblogging: that also gets people worked up if they see nything non-techy
<boredandblogging> i belive laserjock had tried to bring up that point before, but it got ignored
<svaksha> s/nything/anything
<highvoltage> svaksha: well, the planet is where you stay up to date with the community and members. the fridge is where you get more official community and development news with less focus on people's non-ubuntu personal stuff
 * svaksha thinks p.u.c should be about people and everything in their lives
<highvoltage> (ot that's how I understand it, at least)
<svaksha> highvoltage: amen
<svaksha> i'd love to see deeper news on technical aspects on the fridge but its not just our call to take
<highvoltage> at least the weekly newsletters get reasonable technical coverage, and they are linked from the fridge
<svaksha> it needs community approval too
<highvoltage> so I don't think the technical side has been neglected all that much really
<boredandblogging> svaksha: if there was someone to write it, there would be no problem posting it
<boredandblogging> there are plans for posting team reports to the fridge
<boredandblogging> so the fridge can provide a better view of the community
<svaksha> boredandblogging: are the ubuntu dev's game for it...i assume that is why they suggested thatin the first place
<boredandblogging> most of the support seems to be keeping it on the wiki
<boredandblogging> on the list someone suggested creating a blog
<boredandblogging> (which would probably get aggregated to the planet)
<boredandblogging> which is ok if its going to be that technical, with no further explanations for the average user
<svaksha> 08:45 < boredandblogging> on the list someone suggested creating a blog
<svaksha> could the fridge aggregate this ?
<svaksha> so instead of p.u.c, fridge gets dev-related news
<highvoltage> who decided to include "=== On Distributions, Kubuntu, and KDE ===" in the weekly newsletter?
<highvoltage> fwiw, I think that was a real good blog post to include.
<tyche> highvoltage: I thought it was a good description of what each was, and the reasons for including KDE 4.1.2
<highvoltage> cool.
<highvoltage> it certainly was.
<tyche> I also tried to write the splurb in such a way as to attract attention to that fact.
<highvoltage> hey cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> hey highvoltage
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-25
<svaksha> some like the idea of having a regular developer news summary on the fridge...nice :)
<boredandblogging> svaksha: you mean Nicolas's reply?
<svaksha> boredandblogging: yes, the -devel list
<boredandblogging> think he and persia wanted the fridge
<svaksha> hehe
<stefanlsd> How do submit in the press news?
<tyche> stefanlsd: What's the link to the news article?
<stefanlsd> tyche: http://www.tectonic.co.za/?p=3692
<Tumie> today is a bad day (again),, somebody doesn't show up.. so i fast ask someone.. he will finish the job,, and he just leaves (without telling me),, and now comes back "i needed to go" :|
<Tumie> so,, some pieces aren't in the UWN-NL this week..
<Tumie> done .......
<Tumie> need energy drink :(
<boredandblogging> Tumie: thats ok
<boredandblogging> it happens
<Tumie> "shit happens"
<boredandblogging> exactly
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-27
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: not entirely sure if it's newsworthy, but check the moderation queue on the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-28
<Tumie> good night everybody here XD
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-30
<Tumie> 03:19 here.. :P
<Tumie> special 12-hour marathon of my favorite programm :P
<Tumie> live from the studio,, a teacher of me, is their too :P
<Tumie> yea... 6:00 AM now :D
<johnc4510-laptop> Issue #119 of UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue119
<cody-somerville> johnc4510-laptop, you made a typo in the subject of the UWN mailout
<cody-somerville> or is that intentional?
<johnc4510-laptop> cody-somerville: nah, just typo
<johnc4510-laptop> :(
<johnc4510-laptop> you'd think i would know how to spell Ubuntu by now lol
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-23
 * popey notes "Work in progress" still on issue 169 wiki page...
<johnc4510> kk thx
<popey> np
<johnc4510> taken care of
<popey> quite a packed issue, well done!
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> odd, i sent one announce to this teams list using my gmail account and it was accepted
<johnc4510> it shouldn't have done that
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-28
<johnc4510> nhandler: ping
<nhandler> johnc4510: pong
<johnc4510> hey bud
<johnc4510> fast
<johnc4510> lol
<nhandler> What's up?
<johnc4510> i'm needing to change one of the titles in the left sidebar on the fridge...you know who does that
<johnc4510> the one that says "about" needs to be changed to "Report News/Events"
<nhandler> johnc4510: I think boredandblogging might be able to do that, not sure though.
<johnc4510> kk, i don't see him about much anymore, but i can email him
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> kk, i emailed nick to see if he could take care of that
<popey> i thought I had access :(
<popey> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/build/menu is where you want to be
<popey> but I get access denied
<nhandler> Hmmm...I might have access
<nhandler> Nope
<popey> heh
 * nhandler completely forgot about the admin cp area ;)
<nhandler> But in my opinion, instead of using the mailing list, we should find a way to allow anyone with a LP account to submit a story. It would then show up in the queue for an editor to review and actually publish
<popey> well
<popey> this was discussed at uds
<popey> and the plan is to replace the drupal fridge with a new design
<popey> jono is working on it
<popey> it looks very nice :)
<nhandler> popey: I thought jono was working on a wordpress mockup
<popey> he is
<popey> with a view to implementing that on the site
<akgraner> popey, there were a lot of great ideas about that...
<popey> yeah
<akgraner> I can't wait to see what comes out of that discussion for the Lucid Cycle...
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-29
<nhandler> This came up the other day briefly with pleia2, but does anyone have any ideas about how I could have the interview script detect Ubuntu Women/MOTU interviews in Full Circle magazine and convert them to HTML? They have some pdf to html convertors, but I'm not sure how well they will work with FCM.
<akgraner> Hi all!  So we have a meeting this Thursday.. I'll work on the agenda today so everyone can add to it  - I believe this will be a longer meeting that normal
<akgraner> Please plan on attending and if possible participate longer than the normal hour we usually have scheduled
<akgraner> Thanks!
<akgraner> I'm also emailing the various other lists today as well
<alourie> akgraner: when will it be?
<akgraner> Dec 2nd 2300 :-)
<alourie> 2300 UTC ?
<akgraner> It's in the topic as well :-)
<alourie> right
<akgraner> :-)
<alourie> hm
<alourie> it's a bit tough time
<alourie> s/time/hour/
<akgraner> sorry about that  - we can send out another survey after this meeting and see if the time and or day needs to change going into next year
<akgraner> I'll send out an explanation to ubuntu-news list today as I am getting more and more emails about the state of UWN and when will it resume - this will be an exception as normally the *only* thing that should go out on that list is the newsletter - but Readers do need an explanation
<akgraner> Do you all see any reason we can't resume publishing on the 4th and please think about who would like to be included in the the rotation of publishing editors
<akgraner> so we would have publishing editors (those who edit and get it out to the world), contributing editors (those who both write summaries, contribute links articles and edit), contributors (those who contribute links and summaries but don't edit the whole newsletter)  though anyone can learn to do any of those things
<akgraner> brb need to reboot  - things didn't clean up nicely after I suspended :-/
<akgraner> cody-somerville, you're still a moderator on ubuntu-news mailing list aren't you?
<akgraner> I'm sending out a Status email to the subscribers to the -news mailing list to answer the emails I got over the weekend can you approve it when it hits the list please?
<akgraner> I'll also CC it to the ubuntu-news-team list as well
<akgraner> ok it hit the lists now :-)  I'll also send it to the LP team lists who may not be signed up on the mailing lists
<akgraner> Woo Hoo we'll be back on track this Monday with publishing if you want to be on the list for Publishing editors (rolling list so no one person has to publish it each week please let me know)
<akgraner> Thanks!
<akgraner> bbiab  - Thanks y'all we resume publication this Monday - I'll revise the template based on the survey results - and then we can take a look at it in the meeting...
<akgraner> alourie, highvoltage cjohnston nhandler pleia2 holstein nigelb and internalkernel and Pendulum I'll email you all tonight and make sure we're all on the same sheet of music - If any of you want to be on the rotating publisher schedule please let me know so I can get you all all the information and be ready to help if needed etc...
<akgraner> also if I missed anyone in the above list of people who would like to be included please let me know and I'll add you to the list as well - the more the merrier and easier it is to keep everyone motivated and excited about UWN :-)
<akgraner> also besides zkriesse who loves wikis?
<akgraner> and can help re-org the news team ones
<akgraner> bbiab - gotta get some work done now :-)
<cody-somerville> akgraner, appears approved already
<akgraner> cody-somerville, thanks for checking - wasn't sure if it would go through or not - and I am neck deep in something else at the moment :-) many thanks!
<highvoltage> akgraner: yay, ok
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-30
<akgraner> zkriesse, sorry I was in the middle of moving locations when you pinged earlier
<akgraner> but I'll be online for about another hour or so tonight
<zkriesse> akgraner: ok this is in regard to <akgraner> also besides zkriesse who loves wikis?
<zkriesse> <akgraner> and can help re-org the news team ones
<akgraner> ahh ok :-)
<zkriesse> just wondering what "that" is
<zkriesse> Also, I could use some support (your fingers crossed/whatever)....i've got an interview this wednesday for JimmyJohn's (Local sandwich shop)
<akgraner> well  - the wiki pages (which I know we've been talking about forever it seems) need to be re'org'd, so I thought we could start making a list and let people pick which tasks in regards to the wiki they would be willing to do...
<akgraner> So I was hoping you wouldn't mind snagging some of the tasks (once they are listed)
<zkriesse> k
<zkriesse> if I can Ill be glad to
<akgraner> zkriesse, good luck!
<zkriesse> I've just got a lot that I'm worried about atm....phillw sagged me for Lubuntu wiki/doc stuff, Ive got uy to take care of, BT wiki FG, and school/possible job
<zkriesse> So if I can Ill gladly take it on
<zkriesse> I mean school ends in like, two weeks so that'll be one off my list
<akgraner> zkriesse, don't take on too much, otherwise you'll be super stressed and we don't want you to be stressed about stuff that is supposed to be fun :-)
<zkriesse> eh...
<zkriesse> not stressed
<zkriesse> just trying to make sure of what I can expect
<zkriesse> let me know when that list is ready and Ill take a peak
<zkriesse> on that note Im gonna go
<akgraner> thanks!
<pleia2> there have been a couple volunteers pop up here, on the list and elsewhere - is anyone talking to them?
<pleia2> I don't see any replies on list
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-November/001203.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-November/001204.html
<holstein> i talked to andy rogers today
<holstein> in here
<pleia2> ok, I just want to make sure they don't feel like they've fallen through the cracks, since we do need volunteers, even if we're still working through documentation to make sure we can put everyone on a task :)
<nhandler> I think having them stop by the irc channel might be the best way to get them up-to-speed. The biggest issue is that the UWN hasn't been doing weekly releases, so we haven't been able to say "Go and work on summaries for this section, have them done by X-day and I'll review them. Feel free to ask me any questions you might have along the way"
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> pleia2, I replied to them as well
<akgraner> I just forgot to hit reply all
<akgraner> and ended up replying just to them personally
<pleia2> oops
<akgraner> nah - it was my fault for not hitting "reply all" :-)
<pleia2> can you try to next time so we don't send duplicate emails?
<pleia2> and I'd hate the impression to be to those subbed that we don't reply :\
<pleia2> there might be others on the list looking to volunteer who are discouraged by the lack of replies
<akgraner> yep as soon as I saw your reply I was like - hmm I thought I replied - then I went back and looked and was like crap I forgot reply all
<pleia2> cool, thanks :)
<nhandler> Well, at least the individuals got replies. That is what really matters.
<pleia2> yep
<akgraner> so I asked people to see if they could attend the meeting Thursday - if they can't then we'll get the logs to them.
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> feel free to nudge me at meeting time, I want to be there but I tend to lose track of time toward the end of my work day
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I'll send out reminders Thursday morning (EST) then 1 hour and 15 minutes prior (well at least that is my plan)
<pleia2> oh good, that helps :)
<alourie> good morning
<cjohnston> any fridge editors, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-directory/2010-November/000001.html fridge worthy?
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> (I actually thought about it when I got the email, but then work distracted me)
<pleia2> cjohnston: http://ubuntu-news.org/2010/11/30/ubuntu-loco-team-directory-updates/
<highvoltage> man I've been terribly distracted by work this week
<pleia2> meanie work
<cjohnston> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> I'll do the translations stories one too https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2010-November/004200.html
<nhandler> akgraner: Do we have an agenda page setup for the meeting yet? I want to add a few items
<akgraner> eek - nope give me just a second and I'll fix that...
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-01
<nhandler> akgraner: FYI, you are unidentified (I meant to mention that yesterday)
<akgraner> hmmm I wonder why?
<akgraner> nhandler, well I guess I forgot I set the agenda table up :-/  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings
<akgraner> hopefully that is a little easier for people to add topics for discussion to the agenda
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep. You made a note about discussing topics in Fridge then UWN order. Would you prefer they get added to the agenda sorted that way?
<akgraner> I'd just prefer to keep UWN topics grouped together and Fridge topics grouped together  - the order doesn't really matter too much to me really
<nhandler> akgraner: Grouped together on the wiki page or grouped together when we discuss them at the meeting?
<akgraner> just grouped together when we discuss them
<nhandler> Sounds good
<akgraner> cool - now to figure out why I am now unidentified - I didn't change anything
<akgraner> weird
<nhandler> akgraner: Wouldn't it make sense to move the meeting pages under the /NewsTeam namespace since they are now for the entire news team and not just UWN?
<akgraner> yep  - that's one of the changes for the re-org of the pages :-)
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> I have a bunch of things to add to the agenda - but I'll do that later tonight
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: Thursday, December 2, 2010 @ 2300UTC Agenda: http://v.gd/RtyfmH | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
 * nhandler added it to the /topic
<akgraner> thank you!
<akgraner> bbiab...thanks nhandler!
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-02
<nhandler> So, just a reminder that we have a meeting tomorrow
<nhandler> I should be there, but I might be in and out a bit
<pleia2> me too
<akgraner> Hey all  - Reminder meeting tonight - 2300 UTC here :-)  Hope you all can make it!  There is a lot to discuss!  If you think you would like to help publish (edit and announce it to all the places) the newsletter please add your name to the list (link will be available after the meeting tonight). Then we can figure out who needs training on what and get a training schedule together.  Thanks in advance!
<cjohnston> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> cjohnston, pong?  was this about the calender?
<cjohnston> yes
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> 7 minutes til the meeting :-)
<cjohnston> I'm here.. It's Daddy daycare though.
 * pleia2 waves
<cjohnston> 36 hours no sleep sucks
<akgraner> :-)  no worries!
<akgraner> hey pleia2 :-)
<cjohnston> ding ding ding
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 23:01. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> hi everyone thanks for joining the news team meeting
<akgraner> the agenda for this meeting can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings
<akgraner> we may not go in that exact order as I'll do my best to group related topics together
<akgraner> so who is here for the meeting?
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> yay
<cjohnston> what do i win
<akgraner> ok so it's been a while since our last meeting and there are many new and exciting things
<akgraner> [TOPIC]  - Improving UWN Survey Results
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:   - Improving UWN Survey Results
<akgraner> [LINK] - http://akgraner.com/?p=820
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - http://akgraner.com/?p=820
<akgraner> not sure how many of you all were able to review this results, but based on these answers (as well as the free form answers - which I still need to send to the list), I wanted to propose various changes to the UWN template
<akgraner> any comments so far from anyone who has reviewed the survey results?
<cjohnston> nope
<akgraner> if you get a chance please look over the survey and should you have comments or questions please bring them up  - before Monday (as this is when the next issue will be released)
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Revising UWN Template Based on Survey Feedback
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Revising UWN Template Based on Survey Feedback
<akgraner> [LINK] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<akgraner> the link above is the current UWN Template
<akgraner> I had every intention showing an example of the new proposed template but I ran out of daylight - I'll work on that one tonight before I send the logs out so everyone will have a chance to see it before publication on Monday
<akgraner> You can see from the survey which sections are the least read
<cjohnston> I'm assuming the ones with the highest vote of not read are going to be cut?
<pleia2> I think it's worth noting that even ones which "weren't read" much we still have 50+ people saying they read them
<akgraner> these sections - Monthly team reports, Upcoming Meetings and events, updates and security, for example can be represented with links to those wiki pages/archives/calendars rather than listing them all out
<pleia2> 14% (the lowest) of readers is nothing to sneeze at
<akgraner> pleia2, correct - but the biggest complaint is UWN is too long
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> events and updates I absolutely agree should be put elsewhere - not least of which because they sometimes change
<akgraner> so if on the fridge we are giving links to the sections that are listed in "In this Issue" so people can just click on the sections they want to read, my thought was this would fit into that model really well
<pleia2> and raising the profile of the community calendars is always a good idea :)
<akgraner> pleia2, yeppers exactly :-) if we can drive more traffic and raise the awareness of various Ubuntu resources that are available then as I see it it's a win-win
<internalkernel> o/
<internalkernel> sorry...
<akgraner> internalkernel, no worries  - just glad you could join the meeting
<akgraner> so how does this sound- I'll revise the template and let everyone compare/contrast the two version - and offer feedback between now and Sunday.  How does that sound to everyone?
<cjohnston> +1
<internalkernel> +1
<pleia2> +1
<akgraner> [ACTION] akgraner to revise UWN template and send link with meeting logs to mailing list
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  akgraner to revise UWN template and send link with meeting logs to mailing list
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Rotating Editing Publishers List
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Rotating Editing Publishers List
<akgraner> which brings me to the next topic - who wants to learn to publish UWN so no one person is always responsible to getting the final version out
<cjohnston> I will
<pleia2> I would like to learn the process, but it would be difficult for me to find the time to actually step up and be a regular, rotating editor
<zkriesse> oop, Im here now
<akgraner> the following *topics* on the agenda sorta fall within this topic for discussion so here is what I was thinking
<internalkernel> pleia2:  ditto...
<akgraner> 1) revise the steps so they aren't so intimidating at first glance
<akgraner> 2) break up the process so various team members can publish/update some of the areas at the same time - ie one person posting to fridge, while someone else is posting to forums, and someone else is sending to mailing list etc
<akgraner> so instead of it being step 1, step 2, step 3 etc
<pleia2> making it modular does make sense
<akgraner> all those steps can be done by different people - then people rotate those areas and by doing this every eventually learns all the steps anyway
<akgraner> without it being an overwhelming or all day process for someone
<akgraner> also by making it easier for people to contribute, simplify the how, as well as mentioned earlier revise the template to make it easier to edit etc
<akgraner> then it should in theory at least, not burn anyone out
<akgraner> thoughts?
<pleia2> sounds good
<cjohnston> sounds good
<akgraner> nhandler, ping are you available?
<akgraner> nhandler, had listed a couple topics about the team reports for UWN and the reporting process - we'll skip those for now and come back to them if there is time
<akgraner> anything else about UWN before we move onto the Fridge topics?
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - ubuntu-news.org / Fridge
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - ubuntu-news.org / Fridge
<cjohnston> Is it going to be UN?
<cjohnston> sorry
<akgraner> ahh thanks for the reminder
<akgraner> [TOPIC] Proposed UWN name change and publishing schedule
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Proposed UWN name change and publishing schedule
<akgraner> so when I talked to jono about me stepping down as Editor in Chief - one of the things we discussed was publishing bi-weekly and changing the name to Ubuntu Newsletter
<cjohnston> +1
<akgraner> any other thoughts? comments? other ideas?
<akgraner> as I am not going to be able to contribute as much this cycle the burden for publishing really falls to you all and the rest of the team - so this was not a decision I wanted to make for everyone
<pleia2> seems like a good idea
<internalkernel> +1 as well
<pleia2> if the number of commited volunteers increases we can go back to it being weekly, but calling it "Ubuntu Weekly News" removes the burden of having to do it weekly
<akgraner> nods
<pleia2> I think right now we simply don't have a choice, we can't do it weekly with the team we have
<akgraner> nods
<internalkernel> and theres something to be said about being a bit more picky about content and a larger window makes that available
<akgraner> correct as well
<akgraner> anything else on UWN before we move back to the fridge topic?
<pleia2> (btw: I am working on the natty post for the fridge at the moment)
<pleia2> alpha1
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks - yep I just posted it for work before the meeting
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you!
<akgraner> [TOPIC] ubuntu-news.org /fridge
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  ubuntu-news.org /fridge
<akgraner> ok so ubuntu-news.org site code has been reviewed by the Canonical IS team and we have been provided a link to the test site on the Canonical Servers
<akgraner> I know myself, pleia2, and nhandler have had the opportunity to *test* the new Fridge on the Canonical server - what other Fridge Editors would like access before we go live with this?
<akgraner> also pleia2 and nhandler besides SSO issues is there any other questions or comments that we need to send to IS?
<pleia2> I haven't tested actually making a post, I'd like to do so with an image to make sure that's all working ok
<akgraner> oh live being what you see on ubuntu-news.org (which is already live and being maintained) becomes fridge.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> I hope that makes sense and y'all know what I mean?
<akgraner> pleia2, +1 - I was going to test links and stuff this weekend as well
<akgraner> pleia2, can I list you in addition to me as a contact for the other fridge editors to contact if they want access to test site?
<pleia2> akgraner: yep
<akgraner> great thanks!
<pleia2> and I should be available more this month, december is my peaceful month :)
<akgraner> nhandler has also taken the time to write up a "How to Contribute to the Fridge" document. For some reason I am not finding the link to it but will include it in the logs
<pleia2> I think it's still private (unless it was moved to the wiki?)
<akgraner> iirc it's ready to be moved over, but I'll double check before posting it publicly
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> so is there any questions, comments, thoughts about the ubuntu-news.org or fridge.ubuntu.com sites?
<pleia2> thank you for spending so much time working with canonical to make this happen :)
<internalkernel> what pleia2 said, thanks!
<akgraner> Most welcome - I learned a lot - about websites, Canonical IS and even myself :-)  So, I know we need some more active Fridge Editors suggestions on how to make this happen?
<nhandler> o/
<akgraner> right now I think nhandler, pleia2 and highvoltage are the ones contributing - I know there is a process, does the process need revising? Or do the current fridge editors just need to nominate more people?
<nhandler> Sorry about being late, I thought the meeting was an hour later for some reason
<pleia2> the process has people nominate themselves and then we bring them on board
<akgraner> hey nhandler you made it! Yay! (if no one minds staying 15-20 minutes longer we can circle back around to nhandler 's topics.
<akgraner> nhandler, daylight savings time seems to have messed up a couple of the meeting times (sorry I thought I had fixed them all)
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. I'll read the backlog and give feedback/comments where appropriate later
<akgraner> nhandler, thank you!
<nhandler> m/51
<cjohnston> Should UN publishers have fridge access?
<nhandler> I think that came up a few meetings ago
<cjohnston> Well, now that we are going to a rotating publisher model thing
<nhandler> I thought we determined that they could definitely go ahead and apply and go through the training process, but it shouldn't just be automatic
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> nhandler: +1
<akgraner> nhandler, yep I was going to say that
<akgraner> also with the Fridge being a WP site we can give new publisher  - fridge access to only contribute and posts will have to be reviewed before they are posted
<nhandler> Yep. FYI, we have an ubuntu account (username: ubuntu pass:ubuntu) that does just that
<akgraner> then they can go from contributor, to author, to editor (i think that is the right order)
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-03
<nhandler> Yep akgraner
<akgraner> nhandler, that reminds me is your how to contribute to the fridge guide ready to go to the wiki?
<nhandler> akgraner: I have it on the wiki (link on the agenda). Can we bring up that agenda item?
<akgraner> I wanted to include a link to the information in the meeting minutes  - I am going to send out later tonight
<akgraner> yep one sec and we will be there :-)
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> [TOPIC] Revising Ubuntu News Team Wiki Pages
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Revising Ubuntu News Team Wiki Pages
<akgraner> so as some of you maybe painfully aware there is a new wiki theme - and as such some of the pages really need a facelift
<akgraner> also some of the pages haven't been touched since 2008
<akgraner> many of the pages need to be consolidated or moved under a different page etc
<akgraner> while none of the tasks are terrible hard - they are time consuming
<akgraner> so I was thinking we need 1) a list of pages that need fixing so people can grab a task and just do it and 2) prior to that list being made come up with some sort of guidelines for how we want the team represented on the wikis
<akgraner> thoughts?
<cjohnston> I must go.. if something comes up that my input is needed (haha) call me
<akgraner> cjohnston, thank you! and will do!
<pleia2> akgraner: presumably these are all the pages under and linked to /NewsTeam ?
<nhandler> One thing that I noticed the other day is that a lot of stuff is clumped under the UWN namespace. I think we definitely need to try and use the NewsTeam namespace as much as possible
<nhandler> pleia2: We have UWN and Fridge namespaces as well
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> I agree
<akgraner> I was just getting information on a page when I was updating stuff
<akgraner> and figure it was easier for someone to change a namespace than create the wiki from scratch
<nhandler> +1 akgraner
<akgraner> nhandler, do you have time to work on News Team Wiki generic organization guide?
<akgraner> so people who like working on wikis can see the suggested guide and know where they need to move stuff etc
<nhandler> akgraner: I could create a basic guide
<akgraner> or if someone is adding a page they sorta have a better idea of where something needs to go?  Or maybe I am just making it to complicated and we just need a todo list?
<nhandler> akgraner: Most of it should be self-explanatory, but cleaning up the namespaces (maybe moving Fridge and UWN below NewsTeam might help)
<akgraner> nhandler,  so let's go with an action item for you to cleanup namespaces and then go from there
<akgraner> (I'll help where I can as well)
<nhandler> Sounds good (and thanks)
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks  - hope that wasn't a terrible volun-told thing - sorry if it sounded that way
<akgraner> [ACTION] nhandler to cleanup news team wiki page namespaces
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  nhandler to cleanup news team wiki page namespaces
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - How To Contribute to The Fridge Guide
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - How To Contribute to The Fridge Guide
<akgraner> nhandler, the floor is yours
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> I copied the draft I had made over to the wiki yesterday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit
<nhandler> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit
<nhandler> We had talked about converting it to be more bullet list like (instead of paragraphs), but I haven't had the time
<nhandler> It could also use more people looking it over and making corrections/suggestions where necessary
<akgraner> nhandler, thank you so much for drafting this up.
<nhandler> So the agenda item was mainly just to toss the link out and ask people to look it over and provide feedback and help make changes
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. Thank you and pleia2 for looking it over earlier
<nhandler> Any comments/questions?
<akgraner> [ACTION] - News Team needs to review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit and give feedback
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - News Team needs to review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit and give feedback
<nhandler> akgraner: Once it is reviewd, it might be helpful to link to it from the actual fridge
<akgraner> +1
 * nhandler has nothing else for this topic tonight
<akgraner> nhandler, can you email any questions, comments thoughts etc that I need to add to the list for IS about the test site?
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. When are you sending that?
<akgraner> Shooting for Monday
<akgraner> is that doable for you?
<akgraner> I can delay if I need too?
<nhandler> akgraner: Should be. Just give me a poke over the weekend if I don't have it to you by then
<akgraner> k thanks!
<nhandler> If nobody else is around now, or if you want, we can bring some of my other agenda items to the ML
<pleia2> I'm still here, but ML is fine too
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Request for feedback on Interview Script  on ubuntu-news.org/future fridge
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Request for feedback on Interview Script  on ubuntu-news.org/future fridge
<akgraner> nhandler, pleia2 yep was going to post these to ML as well :-)
<internalkernel> im here too
<akgraner> oh sorry internalkernel wasn't trying to leave ya out
<internalkernel> lol... no worries
<nhandler> The interview script parses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews for the most recent interview. If it is from a white-listed site, it is posted as a blog post to the fridge and added to http://ubuntu-news.org/interview/
<nhandler> One issue I still can't think of a good solution for is dealing with stuff like FCM (that uses a pdf)
<akgraner> nhandler, so you are needing the team to review this as well right?
<nhandler> I'd also appreciate some feedback on whether the team thinks this script is useful and if anything should be changed
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep
<nhandler> And making them aware of its existance
<akgraner> [ACTION] - News Team needs to review interview script and give nhandler feedback
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - News Team needs to review interview script and give nhandler feedback
 * sladen arrives, sorry for being late
<akgraner> hi sladen no worries - thanks for joining!
<akgraner> so there are two more topics do you all want to discuss them now or just add them to the minutes from the meeting as ask for feedback there?
<akgraner> I can stick around for about 10 more minutes then I have to run
<nhandler> akgraner: It might be best to have them as separate threads on the ML to keep things organized
<internalkernel> either way for me
<akgraner> nhandler, yep - I'll list the minutes then note for discussion there are separate discussion threads
<nhandler> Thanks akgraner.
<akgraner> well it is late and we've gone about 30 minutes longer than normal - so here is the big question before we end the meeting
<akgraner> who would like to be the 1st rotating publishing editor to publish UWN on Monday
<akgraner> (I can help train on Sunday and get it all ready for Monday, but I am traveling for work on Monday)
<akgraner> ok - I'll ask in the meeting minutes/notes as well :-)
<akgraner> anything else from anyone before we adjourn the meeting?
<nhandler> akgraner: I can "publish" monday, but I would not be able to do the actual writing of the sections the editor normaly does for UWN
<internalkernel> I'll help do the sections - is there anythign up for Monday yet?
<internalkernel> I'll be available on Sunday for working with you akgraner
<akgraner> nhandler, awesome! internalkernel nope but I'll get it all set up for everyone
<internalkernel> if your gong to be at the wnclug on sat, we can go over some stuff there...
<akgraner> internalkernel, I'll see what I can do..
<akgraner> Do we need to meet again this month or Just wait til January?
<akgraner> (promise my last question)
<nhandler> akgraner: Wait until January (we have the holidays). But we might want to try and use the ML a bit more to keep everyone on the same page
 * nhandler is at fault there a bit
<akgraner> nhandler, agree - I am guilty as well.
<akgraner> [TOPIC] Next meeting January 6th, 2011
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Next meeting January 6th, 2011
<akgraner> who wants to chair the meeting?
<nhandler> akgraner: Might be best to sort that out a bit closer to the meeting (things have a habit of coming up last minute for people here)
<akgraner> not a problem just wanted everyone to start thinking about it :-)
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> ok thanks everyone! Great Meeting!
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:32.
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<sladen> ta, and night night
<internalkernel> thanks
<akgraner> ok I am running away for a while - thanks again everyone and I'll get the minutes and logs out in a couple of hours - family time /homework is in full swing here atm :-)
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu Manual Officially Recognized By Canonical [Updated]; (& Ubuntu Dev Manual too) http://www.muktware.com/n/02/2010/547   akgraner
<cjohnston> nUboon2Age: thats not completely correct
<nUboon2Age> cjohnston: the article?
<nUboon2Age> well the url is there if you want to update the update. :-)  cjohnston
<cjohnston> This is Dinda's post: http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/2010/12/02/ubuntu-developer-manual-project/
<cjohnston> Was something talked about quite a bit at UDS
<nUboon2Age> cjohnston: well the url i gave is the one that popped up in a google news search, so that's the one most people will see, but thank you for the better url
<cjohnston> there have been a ton of posts about it.. one of the things I love.. just like the rolling release thing.. people were still posting that ubuntu is going to a rolling release even after sabdfl posted that it isnt
<cjohnston> nUboon2Age: she makes it clear in the (current) top comment that it isnt the same
<nUboon2Age> yeah, that's the nature of 'news' :-) cjohnston
<cjohnston> no sense in us using invalid info tho
<nhandler> They updated the article based on popey's comment
<akgraner> FYI - working on the email to the list from last nights meeting - I updated the UWN Archives page to reflect which issues weren't published and I'll have the new template up shortly reflecting the issue we should been on. - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive
<akgraner> whew - information from last night's meeting sent to mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-December/001216.html
<akgraner> logs from meeting can be found at - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings/20100506/Log
<akgraner> template and stuff will be a little while yet... (sorry)
<Mirv> hi. first of all maybe in slight bigger letters on fridge.ubuntu.com that "please go to ubuntu-news.org", since the forwarding apparently takes some time
<Mirv> secondly, since the news wasn't actually on hold, did my interview got lost or were my answers too poor? :P (mainly pointed at akgraner which I also pinged some time ago)
<Mirv> not that it matters that much to me but I did spend some time with writing the answers, of course
<akgraner> Mirv - I thought it was posted  - one sec let me check something
<akgraner> Mirv, sorry about that  - Joeb454 added it dpm, reviewed it but, no-one (to include me) clicked Publish.  Thank you so much for letting us know.  I am so sorry about that
<Mirv> ok, good that it got resolved :P
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-04
* akgraner changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: for #ubuntu-news is: Next Meeting: Thursday, January  6, 2010 @ 2300UTC Agenda: http://v.gd/RtyfmH | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> hey all just  - just add your links and information to the templates that are there  now  - I'll clean it all up and get it sorted out tonight/tomorrow
<akgraner> andyrogers will be helping edit and publish tomorrow , if there is anyone else who wants to help tomorrow - please please please  let me know - and I'll try to be online as early as possible tomorrow and stay as late as I can (so maybe 5-6 hours)
<akgraner> bbiab :-)  family time
<nhandler> akgraner: Cool, glad you found andyrogers to help (frees up my Sunday a bit)
<nhandler> As a heads up, expect to see several emails from me before the end of the weekend asking for feedback on several topics
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-05
<alourie> hello
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: I added a tidbit to the next issue if you wanna have a look and tell me whether that is what you/we are looking for if not I can edit it out.
<dholbach> bkerensa, thanks a bunch - let me take a look
<dholbach> bkerensa, hum, which bit is it? the problem is - I didn't clear out the doc after posting it on fridge and omg
<dholbach> ah, the customisable bug listings, right?
<dholbach> bkerensa, ok, I removed everything else (apart from the usual bits and pieces) and left your paragraph in
<akgraner> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Amber =)
<akgraner> I didn't have a chance to work on UWN this weekend but I started my day early so I would have time after lunch to write summaries
<akgraner> if anyone else feels like jumping in and writing please do so :-)  I'll clean it up - so don't sweat the small stuff  - thanks in advance
<pleia2> back from my trip :)
<pleia2> we pretty much need *all* summaries: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> hi Snicksie
<Snicksie> hiya :)
<pleia2> are you familiar with the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter?
<Snicksie> i guess so :p
<pleia2> well here's the last issue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue242
<pleia2> essentially what we do at this point in the week (well, we like to do it on saturday!) is write all those summaries you see
<Snicksie> okay :)
<pleia2> so we have this google doc here that just has titles and links: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> what we need folks to do is visit the URL, read the article and then write 2-3 sentence description about what the article talks about
<pleia2> try to be accurate, but perfection isn't required, they're all reviewed :)
<Snicksie> okay, just 2-3 sentences shouldn't be too hard :)
<pleia2> great, thank you!
<pleia2> you can go through and just do ones that are interesting to you if you want, or pick a section, or whatever
<akgraner> pleia2, yep - but I'll be back to back for 3 hours working on summaries when I finish my day (which is around noon your time)
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, it was Thanksgiving-weekend right?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yep
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, add those summaries on that docs page?
<pleia2> I was out of town all weekend, only internet access via my cell phone
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: that's right!
<pleia2> I'll write an example one for the UDS Photo article
<akgraner> pleia2, thank - I'll let you know when I jump in...
<pleia2> I sent out the summary writers email and poked a few people in some other channels, hopefully it'll be enough
<pleia2> I can do review later
 * pleia2 back to work
<Snicksie> hm, difficult...
<pleia2> Snicksie: just do your best :) it seems easy but it certainly takes practice
<Snicksie> I will pleia2 ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Second from blogosphere is done
<pleia2> oh, and at the bottom of the document there is a place where we list volunteers, be sure to add yourself there so we can add your name to the credits :) (nicknames are ok)
<MrChrisDruif> Right pleia2
<MrChrisDruif> Two done
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; Something odd. Near the bottom === Five Gifts for Linux Lovers === but I think the link isn't the right one
<Myrtti> I agree
<pleia2> fixed :) thanks for catching that
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I've got to do some stuff for myself now. Good luck (might take a look again later)
<pleia2> thanks for your help!
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome =)
<MrChrisDruif> Glad to help
<Myrtti> awww, that list is a bit rubbish
<Myrtti> 3/5 are pretty much US only
<pleia2> I do my best :(
<pleia2> you're welcome to add more articles
<pleia2> I do pull from .au and .uk sources too, just not a lot of news this week
<Myrtti> yeah, it's not your fault, I was looking for gift ideas and just went :-(
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe also add the Ubunyu TV article on omg?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: which one?
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/ubuntu-smart-tv-discussions-begin-to-warm-up/
<MrChrisDruif> I was looking for it already ;-)
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> put it under blogosphere
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu-TV is a bit of my pet project ;-)
<pleia2> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, it's been added...I'll also summaries it
<pleia2> I signed up for the tablet list, but am letting tv go for now (my tv runs linux already!)
<pleia2> thanks
 * greg-g waves
<pleia2> hey greg-g!
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en is what we're working on :)
<greg-g> hiya pleia2
 * greg-g looks
<pleia2> you will see an article title and a link, we need people to write the summary for said article
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; it does? =D
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe you could share your experiences about it some day with me?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: it's a higher end Samsung, it has a whole OS so it can do built-in netflix, hulu and more, runs an old redhat kernel and busybox, you can even view the GPL through the television interface :)
<MrChrisDruif> greg-g; if you summaries an article, add your name to the bottom of the file
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/012011/samsung_tv_osl.jpg :)
<MrChrisDruif> make a summary*
 * greg-g does his first one
<pleia2> I didn't know it ran linux when I bought it, but it was a pleasant surprise
<MrChrisDruif> Great, I'll have a more detailed look at that tv later.
 * greg-g did one!
<MrChrisDruif> Great, full-name or nickname at the bottom
<greg-g> just did :)
<greg-g> sweet, someone fixed the CC license statement oddity at the bottom of the issue
<pleia2> yeah, I think we took your suggestion verbatim
<greg-g> that's always a good thing to do when it comes to CC licenses :P
<pleia2> :)
 * greg-g isn't conceited, promise
<greg-g> for those playing at home: I work for Creative Commons :)
<pleia2> that reminds me, we should talk about jobs in that space at some point (not specifically at CC, but tech and freedom-related)
<greg-g> pleia2: sounds good
<MrChrisDruif> Sounds good indeed
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-29
<akgraner> I've moved all the completed summaries to the wiki
<akgraner> so what's left on the googledoc is all that is left - also can someone proof the wiki and add the `` to the hotlinks
<akgraner> There are  8 links that need summarizing
<akgraner> I'm working on the podcast section now
<pleia2> I'll take a look in an hour or so
<akgraner> pleia2, ok - I need to step away fromthe computer for a few but there is only 7 summaries left...
<akgraner> I'll check back in about 30-45 minutes and if they still need summarizing I'll do those right quick if you can proof the wiki?
<bkerensa> :D
 * greg-g just did another
<zkriesse> hallo people
 * greg-g did another
<greg-g> and another
<pleia2> akgraner: can you grab the dev team meetings?
<zkriesse> allo pleia2 how are you as of late?
<pleia2> zkriesse: busy as usual :) you?
<zkriesse> pleia2: About the same... Looking for work, the usual
<pleia2> I can finish up the last two and then move everything over and proof the wiki
<pleia2> akgraner: if you can get dev team meetings I can handle release
<pleia2> ok, all moved over, proof done, and In This Issue complete, just waiting on dev meetings
<pleia2> I'll check in later, if we can't get a final review and meetings added I can release tomorrow at 5PM my time
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: Good Morning
<dholbach> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: would you like me to add some info about the Ubuntu/Debian combined bug/dev event were having?
<dholbach> sure sure - I add the link to it already :)
<bkerensa> oh ok well thats all that is needed I guess
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> a handful of debian/ubuntu devs will be at the event though :D hoping to learn packaging and some other stuff :D
<dholbach> bkerensa, probably just a few words around it
<bkerensa> kk
<dholbach> maybe we can link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams too and encourage people to set one up themselves?
<bkerensa> surely
<dholbach> awesome :)
<pleia2> akgraner: do you need me to pull in the dev team meetings? I don't have URLs from the list you have in the google doc so it'll take some time and needs to wait until tonight
<pleia2> and anyone else want to editorial review? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue243
<akgraner> pleia2, they are all being redone
<pleia2> akgraner: so do we skip them, or...?
<akgraner> I need to find them all - we can hold off if that's ok
<MrChrisDruif> Did everything go well with the UWN yesterday?
<akgraner> yep I deleted them from the wiki - or at least I thought I did
<pleia2> (we skipped them last week, I didn't even realize it until after publishing)
<akgraner> I'll sit down tonight and find all the links
<MrChrisDruif> Is there a reason why the UWN start AFTER the contents pane?
<akgraner> Once they're  in the googledoc it will be easy to update each week...
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, once the work in progress is removed it will look right
<pleia2> going to publish
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue243
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks! Pete was on a call and I ended up having to sang the kids...
<akgraner> snag
<pleia2> erk, formatting looks bad these past couple weeks
<akgraner> is it due to the change (update) with the wiki's
<akgraner> or something else
<pleia2> I assumed it was due to the wiki, but now I'm not so sure
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2011-October/000317.html has the problem too, but not https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2011-November/000318.html
<akgraner> hmm - I usually manually fix the spaces
<pleia2> I think it's gmail stupidity
<akgraner> but that happened to me on another email
<akgraner> the one to the LC and loco-contacts
<akgraner> it scrunched it all up  - it being gmail
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-30
<pleia2> so yeah, it's gmail being horrible, just sent an equally ugly email to the xubuntu-devel list because it's eating line breaks
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, maybe we could have a chat with somebody in the Launchpad team about the customisable bug listings and ask a few questions what interesting kind of stuff people can do with it? maybe also add a cool screenshot?
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-01
<MrChrisDruif> Hi everyone =)
<MrChrisDruif> Did you all know that we've got a youtube channel apparently? http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntuweeklynews
<akgraner> Someone mentioned it beofre
<akgraner> before
<akgraner> The site isn't branded correctly
<bkerensa> huuh
<bkerensa> who is the guy doing the news on that youtube channel
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> I think it's great
<bkerensa> and whatever he is using to do desktop and his webcam is pretty cool
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> I've wanted to one for a while  - but it's very time consuming - so more power to them
<akgraner> Dang it I can't freakin' type tonight
<bkerensa> I guess one could just use a desktop recording app and then record webcam and put the webcam as a overlay in openshot and then render... using ffmpeg would be difficult
<akgraner> the problem I had was it's hard not to continually look down at the paper and to stay focused and not ad lib much... - then the rendering takes forever if you do the *whole* newsletter
<akgraner> I think perfection for me was getting the way of good enough...
<bkerensa> well you could use one of those little paper stand things
<bkerensa> that sit on your desk next to your laptop and hold a paper for typing
<bkerensa> then it would be easy to look at the cam and read like a reporter per se
<akgraner> yeah it's a dream - one that has to wait for another day :-(
<akgraner> at least for me to do - life has gotten very busy these day :-) (But that's a good thing)
<bkerensa> Yeah I have a domain and site me and a few friends purchased to do a podcast and weekly video show on FOSS but were all epic busy so its on hold
<akgraner> understand that...
<MrChrisDruif> But are we gonna let it slip or should we contact him?
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, what slip? the branding - I can have someone contact him but as far as doing the news - I'm glad he's doing it - we can invite them to be part of the team :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Well, I just wanted to let you know about it. So indeed inviting him to join the team might be a (very) good decision. Gives us another point on which we get acknowledge - Ubuntu News way*
<MrChrisDruif> *insert correct word here, can't think of it atm, very late here
<MrChrisDruif> wise I think should be the right one, instead of way
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> We have a team meeting tomorrow at 2300 UTC - I'll email the list a reminder as well...
<bkerensa> dholbach: Sure I can try and find a subject in the LP team to talk too :D
<dholbach> bkerensa, did you get the hangout invite?
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah I will be on in one sec installing plugin and had to ask my fiancee to ignore me talking (she is sleeping)
<bkerensa> :P
<MrChrisDruif> I stop working @ 23:00 UTC =/
<akgraner> you mean you're supposed to stop - that's a concept I need to learn ;-P
<MrChrisDruif> No, I work today from 14:00 till 23:00 UTC, a hour earlier in my TZ so that would be from 3 till midnight
<MrChrisDruif> My timezone is CET
<MrChrisDruif> Oops, correct that 16:00 till 00:00 local time =)
 * dholbach dives into writing today's dev update
<dholbach> I'm so glad we have 3 more people getting involved in writing these
<akgraner> dholbach, yay \o/
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll move the customisable bug listings to the top of the report if you don't mind
<dholbach> as today's spotlight I'll focus on reviewing the updates from all teams in the release meeting
<pleia2> forgot to mention I started on the alpha1 release on fridge, I'll finish after CC meeting
<akgraner> thanks pleia2 !
<dholbach> bkerensa, I got most of the update done, but I won't finish it today
<dholbach> bkerensa, if you want to go in there and fix/improve/add things: knock yourself out :)
<MrChrisDruif> Meeting is here?
<pleia2> meeting?
<pleia2> oh, hrm, we should probably remove that from the calendar
<pleia2> sorry about that
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-02
<MrChrisDruif> Why was it cancelled? Or did "we" forget to remove it since the last meeting? As I see in the topic it is TBD (to be decided?)
<akgraner> Oh crap - I forgot...
<akgraner> pleia2, did you remove it or do you want me to
<pleia2> akgraner: you can
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: we don't really have meetings these days
<pleia2> well, regular meetings anyway
<akgraner> gosh  - I am not so organized it seems - this work stuff and all :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright =')
<pleia2> every weekend we talk to each other to get the newsletter out the door, otherwise we just schedule meetings as needed
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, alright
<akgraner> removed
<MrChrisDruif> I thought I heard a mention about today meeting yesterday...
<akgraner> yeah  I did then I had back to back work calls
<akgraner> and then had a later dinner and totally forgot
<akgraner> :-/  sorry y'all
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, 4:14AM CET yesterday =)
<pleia2> oh, oops, I didn't even see that mention
<akgraner> pleia2, I had plans to attend - to talk wiki pages but oh well I'll just email the list :-/
<akgraner> Thursdays are looking like my meeting day
<pleia2> ah yeah, we should talk wiki pages soon
<pleia2> I'll do a once over of them in the next few days so I'm ready for our next meeting
 * pleia2 errands &
<akgraner> laters - /me is heading to bed - working UK business hours...
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> Good Morning - hi all...I've set aside 3 hours tomorrow to work on summaries - not that I have a routine (I think :-D) so add your links :-) woo hoo!
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-03
<pleia2> phew, articles all added
<pleia2> I put all the decent alpha1s in a section together in blogosphere
<MrChrisDruif> Great pleia2 =)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks  - working on summaries today :-)
<pleia2> thanks, I'll send out the email to summary writers now :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm missing links to Ubuntu Cloud, JuJu & Community Team meeting logs?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yeah, we're just working on summaries now, those will be filled in by the end of the weekend if they happened
<MrChrisDruif> They didn't happen this week?
<pleia2> I don't know, akgraner will look into it when she finishes that section :)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright =)
<akgraner> yeah I don't have those
<akgraner> I've emailed and asked for them and those are new so we might not get those this week
<akgraner> which is fine  - and I'll just hound people for next week
<akgraner> and by new I mean the community team just started holding IRC meetings and I have the server team meetings but I don't know if we have specific cloud and juju IRC meetings yet
<akgraner> I added those but it's a work in progress :-)
<akgraner> Plus these meetings aren't discoverable I need to go back to those teams and let them know, b/c if they aren't easy for us to find then they aren't easy for the rest of the community to find - so we need to facilitate that change :-)
<akgraner> bbiab - updating RAM time :-) woo hoo!
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; so the JuJu Charm School isn't their meeting?
<pleia2> no, that's more like a classroom session
<pleia2> a meeting would be where the team discusses plans, direction, etc
<MrChrisDruif> I know, was just wondering as I noticed it on my agenda
<MrChrisDruif> Do official derivatives also get on the Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings?
<MrChrisDruif> Like Lubuntu..
<pleia2> we could add them
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, nope
<akgraner> that's charm school not a team meeting
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, pleia2 told me already akgraner =)
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, oops sorry I missed that
<MrChrisDruif> It's alright =)
<akgraner> We would need to add a derivatives section  to UWN but we can work on that as well
<akgraner> I need to get this section ironed out as well and get the links added to the Fridge  - I think we have links to the derivatives on the Fridge as well but I need to update those as well
<akgraner> I'll get the full list and track those down for 245 unless you want to do that MrChrisDruif?  if so I'll fix the googledoc and template for 245 :-)
<MrChrisDruif> I was only talking about the official derivatives. Xubuntu and Lubuntu I believe?
<akgraner> There are 12 now
<akgraner> So we would need to include the all
<pleia2> 12?
<akgraner> yep :-)
<pleia2> kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, studio, mythbuntu
<akgraner> Did you not read my interview with Kate :-P
<pleia2> what else?
<akgraner> one sec let me snag the list
<pleia2> I go by this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<akgraner> KS: We just introduced two new flavor of Ubuntu, 'Lubuntu', and ‘Ubuntu Core’ with the Oneiric Alpha3 release. This brings us up to 12 official flavors, we currently have Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Cloud, Ubuntu Netboot, Ubuntu Core, Kubuntu Desktop, Kubuntu Mobile, Xubuntu Desktop, Edubuntu, Mythbuntu, Ubuntu Studio and Lubuntu.
<MrChrisDruif> I only see 6 on ubuntu's page: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<akgraner> pleia2, yep that list needs to be updated - I'll poke Kate about it
<akgraner> So I'll work on that next week :-)
<pleia2> I didn't think Ubuntu Cloud was a derivative, and Ubuntu certainly isn't
<akgraner> I'm just going by what Kate told me
<pleia2> Ubuntu Server is also official, not a derivative AFAIK
<akgraner> well 11 then :-)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; it says flavors, not derivatives
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: ah, I thought you were asking about derivatives
<akgraner> I'll work it out with Kate and Rick then
<pleia2> official, flavors and derivatives are very confusing
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, but what akgraner mentioned was about flavors ;-)
<akgraner> official
<akgraner> oops
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<akgraner> I mean "official flavors" which I took to mean as official but so much is changing with the derivatives I'll get Kate and Rick to clarify next week
<pleia2> thanks :) it seems all the documentation says something different
<pleia2> I always thought http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives was accurate as far as official derivatives
<akgraner> totally agree so I'll work on this
<akgraner> I'll see if Pete can straighten it out for us
<akgraner> Emailing Rick now - so let's plan on adding this new section in issue 245
<pleia2> thanks akgraner!
<akgraner> pleia2, no worries - I'm surprised we're the only ones asking this
<MrChrisDruif> Asking about the derivatives you mean? I did it because I'm tied to multiple projects, among which is Lubuntu (now official) derivative =)
<akgraner> nods I tried with alpha 1 last cycle :-)
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; got an empty template for me by any chance?
<akgraner> for the whole newsletter
<akgraner> you can look at 244 and select Raw text and you can see it
<akgraner> I won't add the new section until I set up 245 but I added the section already on the googledoc
<akgraner> if you look there now you'll see it
<akgraner> As soon as I hear back from Rick I'll fix the template so it's always there
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, starting with Issue 245 can you take responsibility for updating the Derivative Team Meetings section?
<MrChrisDruif> It's just adding the links?
<akgraner> yep - to the meeting logs each week
<akgraner> those links should change each week
<MrChrisDruif> I think that should be doable
<MrChrisDruif> Especially Lubuntu will be pleased about this change =)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I'm excited I just want to make sure we roll it out correctly
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, we should
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe we could even let the team add their links to UWN
<akgraner> they will forget
<akgraner> so it's easier if we just do it - less stress
<akgraner> for us
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I guess so =)
<pleia2> well, we could ask them to add it to the google doc, but we do typically end up having to it ourselves anyway ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
<pleia2> the trouble with some of the derivatives is that it's all volunteer-based so sometimes the meeting minutes don't come out immediately (xubuntu tends to have a bit of a lag between meeting and notes)
<pleia2> unlike the core Ubuntu teams, where it's their paid job to do meeting minutes :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, I've only been in community teams ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> And with that sweet bot meetingology it isn't that big of a deal
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; you aren't an Ubuntu Member?
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, I am
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, just didn't use your ubuntu address for the mailing-list?
<akgraner> depends
<MrChrisDruif> "Ubuntu-news-team list run by nali at ubuntu.com, akgraner at gmail.com, nhandler at ubuntu.com, lyz at ubuntu.com"
<akgraner> my gmail defaults to my ubuntu address - but sometimes I use the gmail address
<akgraner> my gmail is my default lp adress
<akgraner> so when it got added that was the one that was used
<MrChrisDruif> Ah =)
<akgraner> I'm pretty sure that the other email address is in there as well that's just the one that comes up
<akgraner> pleia2, did you see any posts about the Ubuntu Badge campaign? If not I'll see if I can find it - the Canonical Marketing folks are hoping for 10K badges by the 8th
<akgraner> which is why you should be seeing badges on peoples twitter and FB pics these days
<pleia2> akgraner: I vaguely remember some mention of it, but I don't remember where
<akgraner> I know I tweeted it as did others and I got an email from them asking me to help promote it , but the got a follow-up saying wait we need to change the badge wording..:-/
<akgraner> I'll email them and see if I can get the right wording then add it before Monday if I can get that clarified
<akgraner> Maybe jono mentioned it somewhere as well - I'll track that down
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> yeah it could have been tweeted, plused, whatever, I haven't been able to keep up with social media much this week beyond blogs (work work)
<pleia2> darn work getting in the way of fun :)
<akgraner> :-) don't I understand that
<akgraner> ok have the first 3 summaries done - I'll finish up this evening and tomorrow so that all we have to do is review and publish on Monday
<akgraner> pleia2, Pete is traveling so I'll have more free time this weekend...he flies out in the morning
<pleia2> I'm working all weekend (big, scary migration) so I'll mostly be around but busy :)
<akgraner> pleia2, have fun with that :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: Might you be available to edit something on fridge?
<akgraner> Sure ...
<bkerensa> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/12/02/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-6/
<bkerensa> On the 6th paragraph about the Ubuntu Debian thing in portland
<bkerensa> it should start with a heading :D
<bkerensa> dholbach I think is afk for the weekend so I didnt get to point that out to him
<akgraner> I wondered about that when I was summarizing it...
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> yeah
<akgraner> I'll fix it right quick
<bkerensa> kk
<akgraner> anything else I don't want to spam the planet
<bkerensa> I think thats it :D
<akgraner> ok it matches the Ubuntu Developer Week heading :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: Thanks :) Funny thing is when dholbach and me and the other guy on his team were meeting on hangout last week we discussed exactly what to do if a typo or something occurred and he was gone :P
<akgraner> no worries - just ping someone here and we'll help ya out
<bkerensa> kk
<akgraner> It's only an emergency when ya can't breathe  :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Edubuntu doesn't have meetings anymore?
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, we try to cover the derivatives as we get links to blog posts etc - and if your goal by including the Lubuntu meetings is to get Lubuntu mentioned in UWN the the easiest way is to write a blog post and we can include the summary...
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: You've been working them all day...
<MrChrisDruif> No, the Lubuntu team wanted to have their meeting minutes also included in UWN
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; ??
<akgraner> see if highvoltage is around and ask him about Edubuntu  - they are really active
<akgraner> and doing some great things
<akgraner> I was just curious that's all - b/c to be honest the summaries get more views than the plain links
<akgraner> but we can get it all sorted throughout the next week with the teams - and we can email them all as well and let them know we are adding this new section etc
<MrChrisDruif> That should be sweet. Because I couldn't find Edubuntu's meeting notes as of right now
<akgraner> thanks for driving this :-) much appreciated...
<akgraner> bbiab - dinner time with my hubby before he leaves for a week...
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-04
<pleia2> big, scary migration aborted due to a bug I found this evening, sigh, but at least this means I have my Sunday back :)
<MrChrisDruif> Great to hear pleia2 =)
<pleia2> hah, I have mixed feelings about it :)
<pleia2> just means migration is postponed to *next* Sunday
<pleia2> but at least I will have a few more work days to get the kinks worked out this weke
<pleia2> week
<pleia2> and I won't have to spend next Saturday on it like I did today
<pleia2> ruined_weekends--
<pleia2> anyway, I am going into weekend mode now, possibly with alcohol :)
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm off for the night. Should I send emails to the respected derivatives about the new section on UWN tomorrow?
<pleia2> you can do it whenever you'd like :) you're in charge of this new section
<pleia2> the xubuntu team used to send their meeting minutes to the ubuntu-news-team list, but we had a leadership changeover and things
<pleia2> so haven't since september :\
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I'll get back on it tomorrow
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well everyone when the time cometh
<pleia2> have a good night :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks, bye =)
<akgraner> working through these summaries - bbiab :-) playing taxi to my kids....
<pleia2> can anyone else pitch in to help akgraner with summaries?
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm up to in the press :-)
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> I'll keep at it but anyone who wants to jump in please feel free :-)
<akgraner> ITB and ION need summarizing :-)
<akgraner> I've got 2 more in ITB and then it's just ION  - getting some lunch and I'll come back and finish (unless someone gets to it before I do :-D)
<greg-g> can the gdoc link be added to the /topic ?
<MrChrisDruif> ION?
<greg-g> in other news, i think
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, sounds about right
<akgraner> oh sorry guys
<akgraner> greg-g  - do you still need the link
<greg-g> akgraner: found it... got distracted with other things though :)
<akgraner> no worries  I'm back at mt computer :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: Wanna say hello to any of the Debian Ubuntu folks here?
<akgraner> Of course I always like to meet new people :-)
<akgraner> where is here?
<akgraner> Hey folks on 3 summaries left  - and I am moving things to the wiki so that people can start reviewing them :-) Please and thank you
<akgraner> I've moved everything to the wiki now and it's saving - In other new has the titles and link in that section as place holders for now .  pleia2 I'll do those last 3 summaries - can you proof once I get those added
<pleia2> akgraner: I will try later, I'm about to head out the door to run some errands
<akgraner> no worries - just wanted you to know you didn't have to stress about it :-)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<bkerensa> akgraner: my webcam is not working apparently that or its just the pangolin acting up
<akgraner> ahhh
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> were you doing a google hang out
<bkerensa> akgraner: Ahh no its just a bunch of us converting packages to multiarch and also doing SRU Verification
<bkerensa> but a good bit of Canonical people are here (Allison Randal, Brian Murray and Steve Langasek) plus DD's
<akgraner> Tell them I said hello - I <3 those folks
<akgraner> bkerensa, you are in good company!
 * akgraner just managed to get my very 1st ARM Board to boot :-) woo hoo!
<akgraner> Ok all the summaries are in  - so it just reviewing etc
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; congratz with the ARM board booting =)
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue293
<Unit193> And it's all still good.
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
<nhandler> Did we ever get the notes from the planning of Issue 200?
<HarryLweber> aloha everyone
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
<HarryLweber> dholbach: "moin moin" ;)
<dholbach> hi HarryLweber
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-30
<dholbach> good morning
<HarryLweber> hey daniel
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-01
<MrChrisDruif> bkerensa; it seems pleia2 is away and akgraner isn't even in the channel, but when I watched the Google Hangout between akgraner and HarryLweber about using SIGIL to create the eBook version for the UWN ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJGEQpzRgj8 ) they talk an awful lot about compiling from source to install SIGIL. However, a simple search in google provided my with a link to a PPA to install SIGIL easily ( https://launchpad.net/
<MrChrisDruif> ~rgibert/+archive/ebook )
<MrChrisDruif> https://launchpad.net/~rgibert/+archive/ebook <= clickable link in xchat at least.
<MrChrisDruif> Could you notify akgraner about that when she returns?
<silverlion> MrChrisDruif: ping
<MrChrisDruif> silverlion; pong
<silverlion> requesting query
<MrChrisDruif> query granted
<MrChrisDruif> fatal timeout
<MrChrisDruif> resetting timer till localhost has returned
<MrChrisDruif> LOL, anyways, I'm off for groceries silverlion
<pleia2> I haven't been involved with the epub idea, my request was that the code for it be submitted once the script for auto-generation was complete
<MrChrisDruif> Main reason I cc'ed you so you could pass the message on. But I've noticed she's online on facebook, so I'll message her.
<pleia2> ok :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thou silverlion noted that the package version is "outdated" or something...
<pleia2> ah, maybe that's why he's not using it?
<MrChrisDruif> Might be..
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh, first I've got to do the dishes, then I've got to prep dinner and wait for it to cook and only then can I eat....and I'm hungry already =|
<MrChrisDruif> (~_~)
<pleia2> have fun
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks. =)
<pleia2> ok, UWN links sent off to summary writers \o/
<HarryLweber> for all of you who are interested... I am planning to record a session of layouting an ebook tongiht. please give me a ping if you want to join!
<pleia2> HarryLweber: UWN-wise we're going to hold off producing one until we have a volunteer who can commit to it (maybe akgraner?) or a script can be used to generate it automatically
<HarryLweber> pleia2: copy that ^^
<HarryLweber> MrChrisDruif: might join ;)
<pleia2> good luck with your session though :D
<Unit193> pleia2: PPA has the same version of SIGIL as on google code.
<pleia2> ^^ s/pleia2/MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<MrChrisDruif> HarryLweber; 'lo
<HarryLweber> MrChrisDruif: give me 10 Mins to set up my laptop for teamviewer + G+
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<MrChrisDruif> Teamviewer should be good enough.
<MrChrisDruif> Watching a movie as well ;-)
<HarryLweber> *gg* shell we skip it then?
<MrChrisDruif> How about tomorrow?
<HarryLweber> should be fine by me ... facing another day at the home office :(
<MrChrisDruif> Great.
<MrChrisDruif> Thou I agree with pleia2; if it can be scripted, that would be very awesome.
<HarryLweber> MrChrisDruif: it can ... we'll talk about that tomorrow?
<MrChrisDruif> Sure. =)
<HarryLweber> MrChrisDruif: who is the best script coder in team?
<HarryLweber> maybe you guys might want to get him a message to join tomorrow
<MrChrisDruif> HarryLweber; I don't know. I know jalcine codes, Pendulum does some coding I think, so does nhandler. But I don't know who's the best script coder among them (if any) and if he'd be willing.
<HarryLweber> maybe you should talk to them :D
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<pleia2> most of us do coding, I think the more important question is who has time :)
<pleia2> you're welcome to post to the ubuntu-news-team mailing list and ask too (not everyone on the team always idles here)
<HarryLweber> pleia2: thx 4 the offer but I'll do my job (answering questions) and the rest is your call
<pleia2> I really can't take on more work
<pleia2> I have a hard enough time finding volunteers for the work we already have on the news team
<pleia2> we're a team here, very few things are "my call" :) if you need a script writer please go ahead and start looking
<HarryLweber> pleia2: that was not to be taken serious
<HarryLweber> ;)
<pleia2> ok
<HarryLweber> I'll stand by whenever you have a volunteer ;)
<pleia2> what I'm saying is that I don't have time to find a volunteer, if you want this done you need to find someone to do it
<pleia2> my plate is full already finding volunteers for all the work we already do
<HarryLweber> pleia2: understood
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; so the version of the SIGIL ppa is up-to-date actually?
<MrChrisDruif> (Sorry for the late response ^_^)
<HarryLweber> MrChrisDruif: i am listening to a radio station of your country at the moment :D
<MrChrisDruif> HarryLweber; which one?
<HarryLweber> 538
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, alright.
<MrChrisDruif> Anything worthwhile to listen to?
<HarryLweber> i just like the way the hosts do their work :D
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-25
<pleia2> anyone still about to do some blogosphere summaries?
<jose> let me check if I can pitch in for a while - homework is also waiting :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> a little sad that there are more post from bloggers than from ubuntu planet about uds
<jose> yeah, maybe because lots of contributors didn't participate
<pleia2> yeah, all the sessions I went to were pretty sparsely attended
<jose> well, that was the last one I think
<pleia2> yes, thank you!
<jose> sure, let me know if I can help with anything else :)
<jose> (last week of classes coming ahead tomorrow)
<pleia2> woo
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue344
<Unit193> Da.
<Unit193> One site slow, all workin'.
<pleia2> thank you
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi silverlion
<silverlion> how is your start of the week?
<dholbach> good :)
<dholbach> I'm at dpm's place today. :)
<silverlion> no clue what/where that is
<dholbach> Stuttgart in Germany
<silverlion> dholbach : one question: any dates for the next vuds available?
<dholbach> silverlion, not AFAIK
<silverlion> could you give me a ping if you know?
<silverlion> ;)
<dholbach> it might be a safer option to mail Jono
<silverlion> yeah that might be another option
<silverlion> I wanted to give him a line
<PaulW2U> pleia2: It seems that I don't actually read your emails but automatically go to the issue being worked on from my own links. Looks all ok here. :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: hehe, great
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-26
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 344 for the week November 18 - 24, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue344
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-28
<jose> hey pleia2, I see a FC meeting on the fridge calendar, does that stand for Forums Council?
<pleia2> jose: probably :)
<jose> well
<pleia2> ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com if you want to ask
<jose> I see elfy on the attendee list, so I'm assuming it is
<pleia2> yeah, makes sense
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-30
<scott_ev> hello
<scott_ev> I thought I could get back to helping again but the post-operation meds, doctor appts, lawyers, etc are all conspiring against my aspirations
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-01
<pleia2> scott_ev: no worries, take the time you need
<scott_ev> pleia2: thanks; I will be back at some point.  In the mean time I'll have to be content with having another scar - this one is over 8" and will be dwarfed by the knee replacement scar that will follow.  Can you imagine this - I shattered my tibia & fibula just below the knee and they had to put it back together just to provide a stable base for a knee replacement. It seems as if I will be in a constant
<scott_ev> state of recovery for well  over a year. Fun times are a-commin
<Unit193> pleia2: Do you happen to have a link yet?
<Unit193> It's fine for now, however complete it is.  I may well be out tomorrow since it's thanksgiving.
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-24
<pleia2> jose: I think I got the last of the summaries
<jose> pleia2: cool, thanks!
<jose> I'm gonna wait until 5pm your time to move articles, in case jorge responds
 * pleia2 nods
 * pleia2 wanders off again to other things
<jose> laters!
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-25
<jose> Unit193: mind link checking? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue393
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue393
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-26
<Unit193> jose: Sorry, seems something in this one didn't like me so much.
<jose> Unit193: wat? what happened>
<Unit193> jose: The podcast.ubuntu-uk.org ones it seems...
<jose> huh, I'll ping Alan
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-28
<pleia2> jose: fridge seems fixed :)
<pleia2> made some edits to the newsletter draft re: Meizu, if anyone can find a more official posting than facebook (sigh) about the partnership+1st quarter phones, feel free to put it in
<pleia2> emailed summary writers
<wxl> thx for the summaries, pleia2. i'll see what i can do to help this weekend ;)
<pleia2> thanks wxl :)
<wxl> oh wow a lot done already
<pleia2> that would be the work of our marvelous PaulW2U, but still plenty to do!
<Unit193> He does do a lot.
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-29
<wxl> no news about mobile in the us yet huh :(
<wxl> stupid uk based canonical.
<wxl> ;)
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> I think it has more to do with the market really
<jose> pleia2: re: Fridge, woohoo, thanks for confirming it's working again!
<wxl> ok done :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-23
<Na3iL> o/ pleia2
<pleia2> hey Na3iL
<Na3iL> I was checking the wiki section of Ubuntu News, I think I can be more helpful in that section..
<pleia2> if you're interested, there are still three more summaries needed in the "In the blogosphere" bit of the newsletter doc :)
<pleia2> wiki section?
<Na3iL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<pleia2> which part specifically?
<pleia2> we mostly just run Fridge and UWN now, the Developer News has died off
<Na3iL> The whole section related to wiki, I noticed there is not a team for the modifying/updating of the Wiki pages?
<pleia2> hm, what wiki pages?
<Na3iL> Actually, I'd an idea, why we don't add more languages to the wiki
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ is updated weekly with our new issues, that's really the only wiki we actively use
<Na3iL> Like Arabic, french etc..
<pleia2> that's a question for jose, he worked on translating the newsletter into spanish for several issues, it's a lot of work
<pleia2> instead we suggest other language teams release their own newsletters, with news in their languages (though no one does that yet)
<Na3iL> I believe I can handle that work! cause english is not my native language, so I'd some problems on writing summaries.
<pleia2> so you want to create a newsletter in your native language?
<Na3iL> Why not! it would be more easier for peeps who doesn't speak english
<pleia2> well, it is a lot of work :) to create the english edition we have a team of about a half dozen people each week
<pleia2> this page covers our process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<Na3iL> I see. It is really a lot of work, but it worthy
<pleia2> what's your native language?
<Na3iL> My native language is Arabic, but I can speak also french, english & spanish
<pleia2> my suggestion would be to create https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/XX (where XX is your language code) and do releases that somewhat mirror what we do
<pleia2> release on the wiki has the main source, then approach the Arabic-speaking teams to see if they want to be notified when releases happen
<Na3iL> Yep, that is what am talking about, I thought that I should take permission before I do it :)
<pleia2> so then you can email it to them too, and then publish wherever else (Ubuntu Arabic forums/discourse?)
<pleia2> and just let us know on weeks you release, so we can include a link to your language edition
<Na3iL> Okay, seems great! I will start from tomorrow
<pleia2> this is the wiki page for the spanish version (now defunct): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ES
<pleia2> a polish one was attempted as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/PL
<Na3iL> Nice!
<pleia2> well, they didn't last :(
<pleia2> you'll want to recruit volunteers to help you, it's too much work for one person
<Na3iL> Ah! sorry for that
<Na3iL> Yep, I will, besides I am familiar with those staff
<Na3iL> I'd converted Lubuntu wiki pages for Ar and Fr
<Na3iL> it is really painful :(
 * pleia2 nods
<Na3iL> So, I will start from tomorrow converting the wiki to Ar & take around to find active people who want help.
<pleia2> ok, good luck :)
<Na3iL> Thanks ^^
<pleia2> jose: if you happen to be around, still need 3 more summaries (blogosphere)
 * pleia2 copies over summaries and puts in stats
<pleia2> editing the summaries some so it's clear whose voice it's in
<pleia2> ergh, upgrade to wildy broke the askubuntu script
<pleia2> wily too
<pleia2> hm, it seems broken on debian too, maybe the script broke
 * pleia2 quick python patch to triage
<pleia2> oh good, updating the module with pip makes it unbroken <3
<Unit193> pip. :3
<pleia2> it behaves sometimes :)
<pleia2> I should just have a venv for running these scripts, but I fail at computers
<Unit193> What package?  I thought I ran those scripts without error, and I don't pip.
<pleia2> it would be the python-requests package
<pleia2> but I used pip so I could get the latest versions, and it's constant across debian and ubuntu
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue443
 * pleia2 sends to editors and goes to get some rest
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu.cat/3250-festa-wily-werewolf---ubuntu-15.10/ - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-fr/3244-ubuntu-party-paris-15.10/ - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-gr/3259-ubuntu-15.10-release-party/ - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2015-11-17
<PaulW2U_> fixed loco links but kernel meeting link doesn't seem to exist
<PaulW2U_> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U_
<jose> Na3iL: yes, I started doing Spanish translations for the UWN and released Tuesdays. However, it was a lot of work, and when I missed an issue I got back on everything. I recommend what pleia2 said, release one with news in your language.
<jose> pleia2: sorry, was stuck at airports!
<pleia2> jose: no worries, I understand :) hope you had fun at fossetcon!
<jose> it was really good. I hope to write something to put it on uwn for next week :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: is it released yet?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: no
<pleia2> not for several hours
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> pleia2: when is it usually released?
<pleia2> around 00:00 utc or so
<tsimonq2> hmm ok
<pleia2> I'm at work now, need to wait for quiet time at work, or after work
<tsimonq2> hmm ok
<PaulW2U_> pleia2: have deleted kernel meeting link as does not exist
<PaulW2U_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2015-November/002347.html refers to a new newsletter not a meeting
<PaulW2U_> it seems they may be using the same wiki page each week
<PaulW2U_> bye for now - see you next weekend
<pleia2> PaulW2U_: thanks
<pleia2> enjoy
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-24
 * pleia2 gets to publishing
 * Unit193 rechecks.
<Unit193> Oh, erm.  Yeah it's good.
<pleia2> thanks, I think PaulW2U_ fixed all the things :)
<Unit193> Yeah, but new ones can crop up.  Thanks go to PaulW2U_ for fixing them all the time though!
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 443 for the week November 16-22, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue443
<tsimonq2> pleia2: was it sent to the mailing lists yet?
 * tsimonq2 has to forward it on to his LoCo :P
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yes
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2015-November/000521.html
<tsimonq2> oh kewl thanks pleia2
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/msg00046.html
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> hmm, I wonder if there is an automated way to do this...
<tsimonq2> I will play with it :D
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-26
<pleia2> working on CC election post for the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-27
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I should be ready to go to submit some summaries this weekend! Is it still going out as normal(with turkey day and everything)?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and either way, happy Thanksgiving!
<pleia2> tsimonq2: great, thank you :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-28
<pleia2> ok, I've sent off the newsletter to the summary writers
 * pleia2 sleep &
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-29
<pleia2> not much work has been done on summaries yet, I'm off to catch a flight home in a couple hours
<pleia2> should be home in ~12-14 hours, but it would be nice if I don't have to do them all when I get in :)
 * tsimonq2 is on a mission
<tsimonq2> *queue '90's theme song in the background*
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-28
<PaulW2U> pleia2: need any help like copying to wiki?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: yes please!
<PaulW2U> ok, will start shortly
<PaulW2U> pleia2: all done
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> added all the stats
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue489
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thank you :)
<PaulW2U> and fixed a link before Unit193 got to tell you it was broken :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I'll need to release in an hour or so before I head out for the evening
<pleia2> east coast is messing up my schedule ;)
<pleia2> publishing now
<pleia2> almost forgot to mention! Jane Silber mentioned UWN in her keynote at UbuCon Europe :) it was really nice
<pleia2> (I'll mention this in my blog post about the event... when I finally write it)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 489 for the week November 21 - 27, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue489
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-29
<Unit193> PaulW2U: Hah, yep.  I lost it in screen then had to leave again.
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-02
<guiverc_t> UWN:  do Loco items get a xy writes' (ie. named author)?
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: you can quote the author name in the article in the usual way
<PaulW2U> but their name doesn't appear in the article heading
<guiverc_t> thanks/merci/danke...
<PaulW2U> back after reboot but now going out
<guiverc_t> PaulW2U, have fun!
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-03
<guiverc_t> UWN: can I delete an 'planet item' that is also listed elsewhere please (have commented this recommendation anyway if another wants to do it)
<guiverc_t> UWN: item is "Fairphone 2 & Ubuntu - Costales"
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-04
<pleia2> still need a lot of blogosphere summaries, but I'm heading up to NYC for the day, hopefully won't get home too late tonight
<guiverc_2> :(  if I get a chance tomorrow (after sleep later today actually) i'll take a look.
<guiverc_2> fyi:  chance may be 9-12 hours from now
<PaulW2U_> pleia2, guiverc_2 will take a look after 2100 UTC - no bullet pointing please :)
<PaulW2U_> blogosphere summaries completed
<guiverc_2> thanks PaulW2U_
<guiverc_2> (would have started in an hour approx)
#ubuntu-news 2017-12-01
<FreeBitCoin> https://freebitco.in/?r=10132979 is a "faucet" which means, every hour anyone who signs up for FREE with only an email gets .00005 of a bitcoin. But thats only the start, you can win 1.00 BTC in a free weekly lottery! 100% legit you can google it, use my referral code to start off with $3 in free bitcoin!
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IPFire Hardened Linux Firewall Gets 802.11ac Wi-Fi Support, Security Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ipfire-hardened-linux-firewall-gets-802-11ac-wi-fi-support-security-updates-523978.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: UN Forum on Business and Human Rights @ https://danielpocock.com/un-forum-business-human-rights-2018
<Bashing-om> UWN555: target time set for 2100 GMT . What is now is what will be ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Run openSUSE Tumbleweed on Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ with Xfce Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-run-opensuse-tumbleweed-on-raspberry-pi-3-model-b-plus-with-xfce-desktop-523984.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Hello Bashing-om do you need me to publish to social media?
<guiverc> i'm preparing the fridge - Bashing-om - okay to publish?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Naw .. gotter done as we speak :) .. guiverc Yep .. Again a lot of fanageling done in the "in this issue" section .  Watch that there are no issues there :)
<Wild_Man> okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-555/  (links all good)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man Yup .. looks good to me too :)
<Wild_Man> I tried to get here sooner but life is keeping me busy
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I got it down now just about pat ... I set up to go at 3:00 my time .. takes me now about 10 minutes :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: And bots comming through now with confirmation :) .. we do UWN556 :D
<Wild_Man> It is easy ti publish
<Wild_Man> We are in the same time zone
<Bashing-om> wi Once ya done a thing a few times ..is all easy then .. them 1st few times though .. trying !
<Wild_Man> Indeed, or for me if I do not do it often I forget
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: 'Tis true - If you do not use it ---- you loose it !
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 555 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-555/
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 13 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-13/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 555 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/11/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-555/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.18 Reached End of Life, Users Urged to Upgrade to Linux 4.19 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-18-reached-end-of-life-users-urged-to-upgrade-to-linux-4-19-524011.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.14.4 Desktop Environment Released with 45 Changes, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-14-4-desktop-environment-released-with-45-changes-update-now-524014.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-6 Update for Ubuntu Phones Slated for Release on December 7th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-6-update-for-ubuntu-phones-slated-for-release-on-december-7th-524017.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E12 – Áudio-jornal @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/28/s01e12-audio-jornal/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E12 – Áudio-jornal @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/28/s01e12-audio-jornal/
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: LoCo Ubuntu PT: Ho Ho Ho! O Pai Natal chegou mais cedo @ https://ubuntu-pt.org/2018/11/ho-ho-ho-o-pai-natal-chegou-mais-cedo/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: LoCo Ubuntu PT: UbuCon Europe 2019 – Sintra! @ https://ubuntu-pt.org/2018/11/ubucon-europe-2019-sintra/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E38 – Thirty-Eight Nooses @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/11/29/s11e38-thirty-eight-nooses/
<timClicks> hey team, just as an FYI the Juju team has a YouTube channel that describes the recent work that's been going on
<timClicks> here is the link to the most recent vlog https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQbjUWay6lc
<timClicks> and the show notes: https://discourse.jujucharms.com/t/juju-show-43-nov-28th-18-00-utc/406
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Connecting software freedom and human rights @ https://danielpocock.com/connecting-free-software-and-human-rights
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E13 – Festa da boa @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/29/s01e13-festa-da-boa/
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Valorie Zimmerman: Google Code-in in KDE @ http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/11/google-code-in-in-kde.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Valorie Zimmerman))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E13 – Festa da boa @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/29/s01e13-festa-da-boa/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #113 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-113/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #115 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-115/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Connect Your Android Phone to Ubuntu Wirelessly @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=129678 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: Snapcraft 3.0 @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/snapcraft-3.0/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have come down with a case of the Flu. I just can not maintain focus to write the summaries. I feel that bad ! Maybe I feel better tomorrow (??) and try again .
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: New features in Forkstat @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/UNKLRfAk8zw/new-features-in-forkstat.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: Migrating web servers @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2018/12/01/migrating-servers/
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-02
<guiverc> i don't have time to note this in gdoc, but https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2018-December/011755.html
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-25
<guiverc> Bashing-om, 3 minor comments, + 1 suggested re-word made in gdoc
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :)..looking.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Done all three suggestions - how now ? next !
<guiverc> did you save?  Wiki doesn't seem to reflect gdoc on 20.04 daily images.. or I'm missing something..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Nope .have not saved - doing so at this time :)
<guiverc> explains my wiki page then :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.4 Officially Released with exFAT Support, Kernel Lockdown Feature @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-4-officially-released-with-exfat-support-kernel-lockdown-feature-528289.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> I'm happy, thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Thank you ! Gonne close out and await others advise for edits.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: So Now What? @ http://coyote.works//posts/SoWhatNow20191124/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Kernel 5.4 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156374 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNU Linux-Libre 5.4 Kernel Released for Those Seeking 100% Freedom for Their PCs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnu-linux-libre-5-4-kernel-released-for-those-seeking-100-freedom-for-their-pcs-528302.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.36 Desktop Environment Development Continues with the Second Snapshot @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-36-desktop-environment-development-continues-with-the-second-snapshot-528304.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google Unveils Mendel Linux 4.0 for Its Coral SBC, Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-unveils-mendel-linux-4-0-for-its-coral-sbc-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-528305.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based DebEX GNU/Linux Distro Adds Budgie Desktop 10.5, Linux Kernel 5.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-debex-gnu-linux-distro-adds-budgie-desktop-10-5-linux-kernel-5-4-528306.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time to push 21:00 GMT.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch Can Now Run on Raspberry Pi 3 with the Official 7" Touch Screen LCD @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-can-now-run-on-raspberry-pi-3-with-the-official-7-touch-screen-lcd-528303.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Devuan GNU/Linux 2.1 "ASCII" Operating System Released for Init Freedom Lovers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/devuan-gnu-linux-2-1-ascii-operating-system-released-for-init-freedom-lovers-528311.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - posting to the forum next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done and no issues seen :D // doing re-directs.
<guiverc> Pushing 606 to fridge; yell out if no.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Dooo eeett :) re-directs done :)
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om  :)   http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-606/
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> Fridge spot checks - checks good.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Can I jump and wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> can't see why not; I'm still fighting with fb  (I only access thru tor, so slow..)
<guiverc> fb done now too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: My biggest fight - FB : Wife wants me to join in ...but not only No but NO!
<guiverc> my brothers families use it, church uses it, pistol club use it... lots of great local photos of railways are on it - but no thanks.  don't trust that company
<Bashing-om> FB: Yup ! We have been burned - bad ! // Gdoc607 started - here we go again :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 606 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-606/
<Wild_Man> I was going to do the other publishing, usually it is not done this earlier, late to the party
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite Users Are the First to Try Linux Kernel 5.4, Here's How to Install It @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-users-are-the-first-to-try-linux-kernel-5-4-here-s-how-to-install-it-528312.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 606 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/11/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-606/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Turning your Raspberry Pi 4 into an Edge Gateway (Part I) @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/turning-your-raspberry-pi-4-into-an-edge-gateway-part-i
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreELEC 9.2 Embedded Linux OS Brings Raspberry Pi 4 Improvements, Kodi 18.5 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreelec-9-2-embedded-linux-os-brings-raspberry-pi-4-improvements-kodi-18-5-528325.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Turn a Raspberry Pi 4 SBC into an Edge Gateway with Ubuntu 19.10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-turn-a-raspberry-pi-4-sbc-into-an-edge-gateway-with-ubuntu-19-10-528326.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 22 November 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-22-november-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Bliss OS Now Lets You Run Android 10 on Your PC, Based on Android-x86 and AOSP @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/bliss-os-now-lets-you-run-android-10-on-your-pc-based-on-android-x86-and-aosp-528327.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kali Linux Ethical Hacking OS Switches to Xfce Desktop, Gets New Look and Feel @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kali-linux-ethical-hacking-os-switches-to-xfce-desktop-gets-new-look-and-feel-528328.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: “Ubuntu at scale” roundtable at AWS re:Invent @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-at-scale-roundtable-at-aws-reinvent
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #155 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-155/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: OpenMoji is an Open Source Emoji Set That Looks Awesome @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156928 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Server development summary – 26 November 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-server-development-summary-26-november-2019
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Installing Apps on Linux, f.t. ARM hardware﻿ @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/installing-apps-on-linux-f-t-arm-hardware
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Productivity corner: free, versatile office suites in the Snap Store @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/productivity-corner-free-versatile-office-suites-in-the-snap-store
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Librem 5 Begins Shipping to Backers — For Real This Time @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157071 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Install Linux Apps, f.t. ARM hardware﻿ @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/install-linux-apps-1
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E34 – Buggy Boy @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/11/28/s12e34-buggy-boy/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Hacker Holiday Gift Guide (HHGG) 2019 @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/11/27/hacker-holiday-gift-guide-hhgg-2019.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 66 – Bestas à solta! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/28/ep-66-bestas-a-solta/
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 66 – Bestas à solta! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/28/ep-66-bestas-a-solta/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Black Friday Alternative Planning @ http://coyote.works//posts/BattleShopping20191128/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Panes, Tab Reordering Added to Windows Terminal App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157156 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Exton|OS Distro Is Now Based on Ubuntu 19.10 and Ships with Linux Kernel 5.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/exton-os-distro-is-now-based-on-ubuntu-19-10-and-ships-with-linux-kernel-5-4-528381.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.4 Gets First Point Release, It's Now Ready for Mass Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-4-gets-first-point-release-it-s-now-ready-for-mass-deployments-528382.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Build smart display devices with Mir: fast to production, secure, open-source @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/build-smart-display-devices-with-mir-fast-to-production-secure-open-source
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-01
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I a did was remove an extra space and make one recommendation, it does not look like enough news to publish this week to me
<Wild_Man> I am running on two hours of sleep, getting up before sunrise again in the morning
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hard day's night :(
<guiverc> Thanks Bashing-om, I just didn't think of it yesterday; it's complete (reading now) having just logged in (home with my chocki milk)
<Wild_Man> Tomorrow is going to be about a hour day
<Wild_Man> 19 hour day, stupid numbers lock keeps turning off
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: If I were to pick up on "in development" there would be much more to report on this week. If the news is not pertenent to current ( Generally available) I gloss over it.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hint: Moar Halp - add a section to the newsletter :)
<guiverc> looks great Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Great - I had my reservations on how well I performed :D
<guiverc> your performance was stellar Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-11) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/12/01/free-software-activities-2019-11/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Leap 15.0 Reached End of Life, Upgrade to openSUSE Leap 15.1 Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-leap-15-0-reached-end-of-life-upgrade-to-opensuse-leap-15-1-now-528392.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Remove PPAs on Ubuntu & Related Distros @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156727 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GTK Apps Now Look MUCH Better on the KDE Plasma Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157248 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN607 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue607 .
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om
